# Help identify



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok I'm in Mississippi. This stuff has been popping up everywhere. It hurts like crazy if you touch it. I Need to know how to get rid of it, the goats won't eat it.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

Another pic.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Stinging nettle; the bane of my existence.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's what I was told but I couldn't find any pics online to confirm it. What is the remedy?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wear gloves to pull it out. Pulls out much easier than thistles.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Since I see chickweed leaves in there, it gives me a better idea of size.
It is not stinging nettles. 
It looks to be Creeping Charlie, but could be Henbit.
It is hard to tell at the young stages of weeds sometimes and through pics.

Neither are bad in anyway.
And the chickweed in there is yummy goodness for man beast.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It is nettles, young plants. Nothing else hurts you when you touch it.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=URDI&photoID=urdi_006_ahp.jpg
urtica dioica L. species gracilus aka stinging nettle

This is a low growing variety.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh jeezopete... I didn't even SEE that part of the original post.
Reading comprehension=FAIL.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

Time to get out the gloves, thanks everyone.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

It's actually very edible. The sting goes away when you boil or steam it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

My guinea pigs and rabbits eat it when it is young.
I had some in my yard but they have just about got rid of all of it.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't see it well enough.....

But unless it's very young stinging nettle looks difft here.

Have you ever seen it bloom?

I'm in WV but I'm wondering if MS has any problems with the invasive GARLIC MUSTARD.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alliaria_petiolata


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What the op posted is not garlic mustard. I've got that stuff here and it's not the same at all. Garlic mustard stinks, nettles sting when crushed.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh missed the part about the stinging.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

We had one goat that went crazy for this stuff. I dont know how she could eat it as happily as she did.
It makes good compost too. Just be careful to layer it and wear gloves when handling the compost pile..


----------

